# Memory upgrade for Acer Travelmate 8000 (Model: 8002LCi) Laptop



## heymak (May 4, 2011)

Hello All,

I'm planning to upgrade the Memory of my laptop (Acer Travelmate 8000 Series (Model: 8002LCi)). The current memory which my laptop is having is 512MB (DDR333 PC2700).

I intend to upgrade the memory to 2GB. When I see the Service Manual and other information on the web, it says that I can upgrade the memory to 2GB since the Memory Slot is "2 Banks of 1". 

But when I look at the User Manual it says the below:
_"Memory is expandable to 2 GB (only one slot for user accessible), employing 256/512/1024-MB industry standard soDIMMs (Small Outline Dual Inline Memory Modules). The computer supports DDR (Double Data Rate) SDRAM. There are two memory slots on your computer, one of which is occupied by standard memory. You can upgrade memory by installing a memory module into the one available slot."_

The queries which I'm now having is
- what does this "standard memory" the user manual is saying? 
- is it that 256MB is on-board memory, which cannot be accessed/removed, and 256MB is user-accessible? if this is so, then I'll have to upgrade only one bank to 1GB thereby making the total memory to 1.25GB?
- is it that there is one user-accessible bank which can be upgraded with a single 2GB memory module?
- which brand of memory module would be good for my laptop? I mean something cheap and best









Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I interpret the manual the same as you. There appears to be only one slot that can be used to add memory.
Try Crucial's site. RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com


----------



## heymak (May 4, 2011)

I checked the Crucial site Memory Advisor tool. Even it says that
_*Memory Type: *DDR PC2700, DDR (non-ECC)
*Maximum Memory: *2GB 
*Slots: *2
Each memory slot can hold DDR PC2700 with a maximum of 1GB per slot.* _

What I am now confused is that 
- whether my laptop is having 2 memory slots which are user-accessible and can be upgraded with 1GB each?
- or whether there is only one user-accessible slot that can be upgraded maximum to 1GB?

Is there any way we can find out the number of slots and maximum memory upgrade can be done without opening the laptop?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The only way to know for certain is to open the laptop and look.
RAM is "usually" easily accessible in a laptop.


----------



## heymak (May 4, 2011)

Hi,

My laptop is having memory installed of Micron (2x256MB DDR333 PC2700) brand. Out of the 2 memory slots only one is user-accessible which I intend to upgrade to 1GB.

As I am not able find the 1GB memory of Micron brand, I have decided to purchase/install the memory module of Hynix brand. Also as I have been looking at some of the posts in this forum wherein it has been said that memory modules of multiple brands installed in one single machine are sometimes not compatible and prone to memory errors.

I need your help as to whether i should go ahead in installing the memory of Hynix brand, or will i face any problem.

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You can access both memory slots.

You will have to remove the keyboard to access the second slot.

http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/manuals/acer/0000/servicemanuals/SG_TM6000_8000.pdf


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mixing RAM brands/specs commonly results in problems. The best option is to purchase in matched pairs to avoid issues. Crucial is the best option for OEM units and for compatibility.


----------

